# Lint free cloth



## The Bear (15 Jul 2013)

Maybe a daft question but what exactly is a lint free cloth? I remember last time I bought some they seemed expensive for what they were. So is there a free alternative? If not are these suitable for applying oil, wax etc?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1kg-Polishing ... 27d2698c21

Cheers

Mark


----------



## dm65 (15 Jul 2013)

You might laugh Mark, but I use Minky all purpose cloth's from Asda - about £1 for 25

Or at least that's what this current pack is - they're the blue diamond pattern jobbies

Other supermarkets and cloth's are available


----------



## Woodfinish Man (16 Jul 2013)

Lint free cloth is usually just 100% pure cotton sheets, so if you have an old shirt or bed sheet that will do.


----------



## yetloh (16 Jul 2013)

Worn out tee shirts are pretty good too.

Jim


----------



## thick_mike (16 Jul 2013)

Anything absorbent inside an old pair of tights. I have used kitchen towel in the past. Ball it up, push it down the tights, tie a knot and cut it off.

...ask permission first!!


----------



## Reggie (16 Jul 2013)

thick_mike":1l4kpqdx said:


> Anything absorbent inside an old pair of tights. I have used kitchen towel in the past. Ball it up, push it down the tights, tie a knot and cut it off.
> 
> ...ask permission first!!


 Do you take the tights off first mike?


----------



## thick_mike (16 Jul 2013)

Definitely off!

I had to buy mine myself...I felt like Father Ted in the lingerie department!

(It was on the market actually, but the principle is the same )


----------



## The Bear (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys

So out of interest, what is lint, and why are we needing to be free of it?

Mark


----------



## thick_mike (16 Jul 2013)

Fibres...they get stuck in your finish and annoy you.


----------



## rafezetter (27 Jul 2013)

thick_mike":c457myjh said:


> Definitely off!
> 
> I had to buy mine myself...I felt like Father Ted in the lingerie department!
> 
> (It was on the market actually, but the principle is the same )




LOL I know exactly what you mean - I buy lots for straining paint for spraying and sometimes I get odd looks when I've got a handful of 12 denier sheers 

lint is any fibres on the cloth (not to be confused with "pilling" which are small balls raised in the nap of the cloth which can be removed with an old razor - often found on polyester/cotton blends), If it's a brand new one; any fibres that might get "pulled" out from the wiping action - a simple rule of thumb is if the cloth looks like a micro sized forest - it's likely you'll have problems.

I've found in a few pound stores bags of assorted cloth remnants - most of which seem to be fine for such things.

Charity shops will often have old bedding for a few pounds which will give you many such cloths when cut up.


----------

